# Estrogen Poisoning and Toxic Femininity



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 15, 2017)

So, I had a discussion about "testosterone poisoning" with some friends today, and a few of the usual common words started popping up, things like, "toxic masculinity," and "thinking with his dick." Apparently I just hang out with mean girls. But toxic masculinity is supposedly just masculine traits taken too far, or, as some of my friends seem to think, a man using masculinity to oppress females...

Anyway it got me to thinking about the female version. What about "toxic femininity," "estrogen poisoning," and "thinking with her womb?" Isn't the modern Social Justice Warrior/3rd Wave Feminism thing just a version of toxic femininity?  Isn't it just women shaming men and other women?

Anyway, as an egalitarian, I think it clearly needs to be a thing, but even talking about the idea seems to bring the 3rd waves out of the woodwork to shout down the very idea that women can be as imperfect and toxic as men.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 16, 2017)

Gay.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 16, 2017)

It's already a thing. It's called _"being an asshole", _and it really doesn't require a breakdown by sex.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Aug 16, 2017)

Ask a loveshy. They spend all day bitching about it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 16, 2017)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> Ask a loveshy. They spend all day bitching about it.


@Transvaalan


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 16, 2017)

Women are retarded tbh.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Women are retarded tbh.


They have to be to have a gaping hole in their crotch.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 16, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> They have to be to have a gaping hole in their crotch.


They can choose to have a dick now and not be controlled by estrogen, you'd be retarded not to, tbh.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm sure they'd try to turn toxic femininity around to describe women who don't accept every word of their gospel. Then again, they are pretty bad at reclaiming words, so it might end up lulzy.


Also strictly speaking testosterone does seem to cause us to live somewhat shorter lives, but that's never what they seem to mean by testosterone poisoning anyway.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 16, 2017)

what kind of pro-choice friends do you have? shit dude


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 16, 2017)

Estrogen poisoning is what happens when transtrenders try and speed up the process of HRT so they can post pics quicker. It is a blessing upon the human race.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 16, 2017)

Toxic Femininity? That's a rather interesting term. Probably what most people would call "Mean Girlness"? Or is it the "Damsel in Distress" stereotype?

Though really, anybody who complains about masculinity being toxic is a soft cuck babied by the 21st century's Political Correctness.


----------



## Positron (Aug 16, 2017)

When I think of a stereotypically female vice I think of jealousy.


----------



## friedshrimp (Aug 16, 2017)

Catty mean girls I guess. Not only in high school, but there's always that one co-worker/neighbor who isn't happy unless she's gossiping or making somebody else's life miserable. And incidentally she loves picking on other women, too.


----------



## Transvaalan (Aug 17, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> So, I had a discussion about "testosterone poisoning" with some friends today, and a few of the usual common words started popping up, things like, "toxic masculinity," and "thinking with his dick." Apparently I just hang out with mean girls. But toxic masculinity is supposedly just masculine traits taken too far, or, as some of my friends seem to think, a man using masculinity to oppress females...
> 
> Anyway it got me to thinking about the female version. What about "toxic femininity," "estrogen poisoning," and "thinking with her womb?" Isn't the modern Social Justice Warrior/3rd Wave Feminism thing just a version of toxic femininity?  Isn't it just women shaming men and other women?
> 
> Anyway, as an egalitarian, I think it clearly needs to be a thing, but even talking about the idea seems to bring the 3rd waves out of the woodwork to shout down the very idea that women can be as imperfect and toxic as men.


Its called BPD nowadays, but it used to be called Histrionic Disorder, but too many women were getting diagnosed, so politics shoved it out. Shame they wouldn't do that for ADHD and ADD.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 4, 2017)

Women were god's second mistake.


----------



## bbpoison (Oct 3, 2017)

I welcome our new chaos mother overlords.


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 3, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> What about "toxic femininity," "estrogen poisoning," and "thinking with her womb?"


at the top of my head, a great example apart from feminists are female teachers that always coddle their class and treats them condescendingly like children despite being in highschool or college.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 5, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> Its called BPD nowadays, but it used to be called Histrionic Disorder, but too many women were getting diagnosed, so politics shoved it out. Shame they wouldn't do that for ADHD and ADD.



Is that because you were diagnosed with having ADHD and ADD along with your autism

Also people are still being diagnosed with BPD and Histrionic Personality Disorder, which by the way are two very different personality disorders.


----------



## Bloody bunny (Oct 5, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> So, I had a discussion about "testosterone poisoning" with some friends today, and a few of the usual common words started popping up, things like, "toxic masculinity," and "thinking with his dick." Apparently I just hang out with mean girls. But toxic masculinity is supposedly just masculine traits taken too far, or, as some of my friends seem to think, a man using masculinity to oppress females...
> 
> Anyway it got me to thinking about the female version. What about "toxic femininity," "estrogen poisoning," and "thinking with her womb?" Isn't the modern Social Justice Warrior/3rd Wave Feminism thing just a version of toxic femininity?  Isn't it just women shaming men and other women?
> 
> Anyway, as an egalitarian, I think it clearly needs to be a thing, but even talking about the idea seems to bring the 3rd waves out of the woodwork to shout down the very idea that women can be as imperfect and toxic as men.


Sounds like you hang out with some real cunts.


----------



## Transvaalan (Oct 6, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Is that because you were diagnosed with having ADHD and ADD along with your autism


 What next, accuse me of having bad eyesight and being physically unfit? Like come on, narrow it down to under 50 million Americans alone bruh





> Also people are still being diagnosed with BPD and Histrionic Personality Disorder, which by the way are two very different personality disorders.


....

Not really no. They are largely both just manipulative psychotic bitch who won't shut up and provides the explanation as to exactly why it took until 50 years ago for men, AND WOMEN, to consider not just slapping the stupid out of many, many women.

 Lot less difference than between Bipolar and Schizophrenia.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 7, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> What next, accuse me of having bad eyesight and being physically unfit? Like come on, narrow it down to under 50 million Americans alone bruh....



So you don't deny it



Transvaalan said:


> Not really no. They are largely both just manipulative psychotic bitch who won't shut up and provides the explanation as to exactly why it took until 50 years ago for men, AND WOMEN, to consider not just slapping the stupid out of many, many women.
> 
> Lot less difference than between Bipolar and Schizophrenia.



There's a very large difference.

*Borderline Personality Disorder (BPD) * is a mental condition in which people experience reckless and impulsive behavior, unstable moods and relationships. People with BPD usually suffer brief psychotic mood swings that often change in minutes or hours. As a result people with BPD find it very difficult to make friends and maintain relationships.

For a person to be diagnosed with BPD , they must exhibit at least five of the following symptoms: xxtreme reactions of panic, depression, rage, etc., intense and stormy relationships, impulsive and reckless behavior, suicidal tendencies, self-harming behavior, feelings of emptiness, uncontrollable anger and rage,  paranoia, losing touch with reality, etc.

*Histrionic Personality Disorder (HPD)* is a mental disorder in which people are more emotionally vulnerable and require constant approval from their peers. People suffering from HPD are actually usually very successful and high-functioning individuals that are social and outgoing. They also are constantly searching to be the center of attention and will do anything, including wear bright and obnoxious clothing, make loud noises and say almost anything to keep the attention to themselves. 

HPD patients are fast to excite and fast to burn out. For instance, they will fall in love fast and will also take it hard when the relationship ends. They may also seek treatment for clinical depression when their relationships die.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> What next, accuse me of having bad eyesight and being physically unfit? Like come on, narrow it down to under 50 million Americans alone bruh...



I don't know about your eyes or fitness, but most transgenders tend to have autism.


----------

